# naughty girl!



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

So far having Pixel has been a brilliant. She's 18 weeks now and although she's not perfect she is very good really. We were advised to take her off her lead almost immediately which we did and since then we have had a few hairy moments but generally she has been very good. She drops things when I ask her too, she doesn't jump up most of the time when I ask her too, she comes to me and sits when she thinks I have food so I can put her on her lead most of the time (we're still working on this one) and sits most of the time when asked (we're working on this one too) She likes to stop and check where I am and generally comes when I say.

However, yesterday we had a terrible walk. She would not come to me when I ask her to because she knew I didn't have a treat (I guess I was a little premature thinking I didn't need to take them) and it was hometime so she needed to go on her lead. She went in the bit banned to dogs four times as she can fit through the bars and then once she got the scent of a squirrel she would not come at all. I tried calling her, pretending I had a treat (which normally works) shouting no at her, saying no at her and walking away. We were near a road and I was nearly in tears as she would not come to me. Everyone was looking and she was just going crazy it was so embarrasing. I only managed to catch her because she stopped to eat some crisps someone had dropped on the floor. 

She was frog marched home, shut away and then we did the same walk today and she was kept on her lead. Hopefully a few more walks on the lead this week will teach her who is boss. We've also continued with the training her to come when she is called and to sit.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh not good, poor you, I bet you were terrified! I can understand how you feel, but it shouldn't be something she does a lto, if she got a good telling off she should learn.
Basically my dad took Izzie out one time, and as she was getting back to the top ready to go home he shouted her to be put on her lead, which we'd never had trouble with, instead she ignored him and ran home! She has to cross a road (but our house is quite close to the field), a car had to stop for her, my dad was so angry! & I know how that feels from experience  Anyway from what i've heard he shouted very loud & for the rest of the night she was cuddling him trying to get back in the good books, she has never done that since! (Although one time before that as soon as she was taken of the lead at the start of her walk she ran home to my mum, she got told old), they're the only times she has been naughty...
So as I said, she should have learnt her lesson? Cockapoos seem to love to please, so if she thought she had made you angry she may already know not to do it again.
Good luck, I hope she doesn't do it again


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Question silly canadian here, what does frog marched mean??

I would say just keep on bringing those treats if that is what gets her coming...she is still little.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Question silly canadian here, what does frog marched mean??
> .


According to the dictionary 
1. a method of carrying a resisting person in which each limb is held by one person and the victim is carried horizontally and face downwards
2. any method of making a resisting person move forward against his will

We generally use the term when we are walking someone or thing briskly to or from somewhere because we are cross with them


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

How weird and how funny, I didn't know that definition of 'frog marched'; naughty pupils used to get frog marched to my office by teachers, but I don't think anyone carried them!!!!

As for naughty Pixel, you will always get your ups and downs, they try it on but they improve with age! I thought Izzy would be completely biddable by 1 year, now I am waiting until 2 years but someone told me yesterday it often takes until they are about 4!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> According to the dictionary
> 1. a method of carrying a resisting person in which each limb is held by one person and the victim is carried horizontally and face downwards
> 2. any method of making a resisting person move forward against his will
> 
> We generally use the term when we are walking someone or thing briskly to or from somewhere because we are cross with them


Haha poor Pixel. If it was dictionary explanation number 1. I Can just imagine the family each carrying a leg with Pixel spread out like a rug although i'm sure it was something more like number 2. - Great image though! 

Naughty Pixel. Although it's Naughty Nacho every single day - Today's was: Let's wait for my friend to start the engine to his van and then sit underneath the wheels. AHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Cleo I do feel for you. Not all dog walks end up being wonderful, alas. I too had a dreadful walk yesterday and I know how painful and upsetting it can be.

BUT, never fear there are a few tactics you can try. 

Firstly I still carry a training pouch with nice treats and have vowed to do so until we are into adult hood. I knew from reading other peoples accounts that the cute, well behaved puppy may soon 'forget' all their training. I want to keep it solid. You don't have to treat every good bit of behaviour, you can vary it with 'good girl' or throw a ball instead as a reward. At the beginning of a walk, whilst still on the lead I get Millie walk to heal or do something I know she is good at. I then give her a tasty treat. My way of letting her know there are more nice treats whilst on the walk. I too have made the mistake of going out without a treat and its not easy, not when they're young.

Right, now the other tactics. Lie down! That confuses them and they come to see whats up - only make sure they've seen you lie down. Wave your arms whilst lying down if need be. Don't worry about feeling a plum 

Or, all her name and start to jog in the opposite direction. They just love to run with you. You could practice this first, by running with her on a normal walk - they soon outrun you, unless you're a sprint runner. But they really enjoy it. 

Finally, and the hardest of all. Don't punish a bad return , extremely difficult and I was guilty of it yesterday. Just say 'good girl', lead on and walk off.

Oh, one last thing, sorry  Do you practice putting the lead on and off randomly throughout the walk, that way she wont associate a lead with the end of a walk.

You're doing a brilliant job. Don't worry about the odd bad day.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Really good tips from Julie. Don't worry Cleo, we've all been there before ... very embarrassing but Pixel is still a youngster. It sounds like she's very food orientated, which is a good thing when it comes to training.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Loads of good advice given already! I ALWAYS take treats out with me and Obi is 7 months now. I don't treat every time but randomly so he will usually follow commands to see if he's going to get something. When I don't treat I use lots of verbal praise and his favourite thing, throwing the ball. Pixel is still so young so just continue your training with her everyday. 

Oh and Julie, I would love to see you lying on the floor waving your arms! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

lol- what an image! my whole family carrying Pixel down the road each with a limb in their hand! No, it was the walking very quickly with her on her lead definition. 

Thanks julie, great advice which I am going to follow. I took her on the same walk yesterday and kept her on her lead and will do the same today. Sometimes it's hard to tell if they give a damn as she's always so happy whatever but she did keep looking at me like when are you going to let me go then? I think the squirrels might always be a problem though as she just goes off on one when she sees one.

I forgot about the lying down bit actually, I have used that before in the early days and it does work. I'll remember that next time if I need it. 

Yes, I think she does associate putting her lead on for the end of the walk on that walk so I am going to practise that too and always take treats.


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

lol- what an image! my whole family carrying Pixel down the road each with a limb in their hand! No, it was the walking very quickly with her on her lead definition. 

Thanks julie, great advice which I am going to follow. I took her on the same walk yesterday and kept her on her lead and will do the same today. Sometimes it's hard to tell if they give a damn as she's always so happy whatever but she did keep looking at me like when are you going to let me go then? I think the squirrels might always be a problem though as she just goes off on one when she sees one.

I forgot about the lying down bit actually, I have used that before in the early days and it does work. I'll remember that next time if I need it. 

Yes, I think she does associate putting her lead on for the end of the walk on that walk so I am going to practise that too and always take treats.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Let us know how you get on Cleo.

Enjoy your walks


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I also think she is reaching the age where they start the terrible two's
where they test the boundries ( I know Betty has - 2q weeks today)... It's sooofrustrating. I am trying to stay 'calm assertive' but boy it can be hard!!
i guess we just have to keep at it!! - Good luck


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Poor you! I hate that feeling of complete panic that you have no control over them - I had it the other day when I stupidly opened the gate without Rosie on her lead (she NEVER runs away from me - and this story shows how daft it is to rely on a statement like that!) and there was a cat outside - the cat bolted, Rosie chased after her up the lane and onto the main road (it's a village luckily, even the main road is quiet) and into one of my neighbour's gardens!

Anyway, I think the thing to be careful of is that you're not punishing the return. Even though you're upset, if you tell her off when you've got her back, she might associate the coming back to you bit with the telling off. I know it's difficult, but I think you have to do more off-lead, not less. But remember the treats! like the others have said - do lots of letting off and putting back on throughout the walk so she doesn't associate it with going home. 

I've only ever tested out the running away method of dealing with them when they won't come back (I'm too much of a wuss to throw myself to the floor) - when Rosie got playing with another dog in the field and I was going one way and the other owner was going the other, I called her and turned and walked out of the field.. It took a moment or two, but then she came flying out of the field in a panic, looking for me! (I do that with the kids too, far more often than I'd like to admit!)


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ha, I have a kids softplay area in my cafe - the number of times parents have tried the old "going without you" routine - do the kids care - do they heck!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Ha, I have a kids softplay area in my cafe - the number of times parents have tried the old "going without you" routine - do the kids care - do they heck!


Heh heh heh , yeah, you have to pick your moments properly! My kids will only leave soft play if there is the prospect of a lollipop or a ride on the carousel on the way out!!! Some call it bribery, I call it positive reinforcement...


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Anyway, I think the thing to be careful of is that you're not punishing the return. Even though you're upset, if you tell her off when you've got her back, she might associate the coming back to you bit with the telling off. I know it's difficult, but I think you have to do more off-lead, not less. But remember the treats! like the others have said - do lots of letting off and putting back on throughout the walk so she doesn't associate it with going home.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Completely agree with this - please don't ever punish a dog when you finally catch them whatever they have done - would you willingly go back to someone who shouted at you?
> ...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Heh heh heh , yeah, you have to pick your moments properly! My kids will only leave soft play if there is the prospect of a lollipop or a ride on the carousel on the way out!!! Some call it bribery, I call it positive reinforcement...


I love a bit of bribery and corruption - works wonders


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I agree with what others have said. Never be cross with them when they finally come to you (although you really want to murder them!) and always have their really favourite treats on you for rewards (Dexter will always come for a piece of frankfurter although every dog around can smell them in my pocket!)


----------

